# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics >  MetaWear platform, MbientLab, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - MbientLab, Inc.

mbientlab.com/androiddocs

"MetaWear: Production Ready Wearables in 30 Minutes or Less!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

MetaWear - LED Demo 

 Published on Mar 26, 2014




> Toggle LEDs on your MetaWear board in seconds.

----------


## Airicist

MetaWear - MetaLamp Demo 

Published on Apr 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MetaWear - MetaForce Demo 

Published on Apr 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MetaWear - MetaFind Demo 

Published on Apr 14, 2014




> Do you keep losing your keys, wallet, or purse? Then MetaFind is for you! Just attach a keychain (with MetaWear tech inside) to valuables and find them when they go missing.

----------

